# Memento Mori: Ars Technica



## LunaPublishing (May 13, 2020)

Memento Mori: Ars Technica - Luna Publishing | DriveThruRPG.com

Stolen from the occult libraries of Skadova you hold in your hands a dreaded tome. Within its pages are the mechanics for running a Memento Mori campaign. Use it, at great risk, to navigate the world of Vaetia, or use pieces of its dark knowledge to embark in your own world.

Funded via Kickstarter, this is the first release of two documents detailing the campaign setting of Memento Mori. Inspired by Victorian Gothic, Steampunk, Sword and Sorcery, Dark Fantasy, and Horror the Memento Mori setting breaks the fantasy mold.

Ars Technica contains rulesets, mechanics, and needed information to run a campaign in Memento Mori style. Within the 89 pages within are:

6 unique races including the erudite Electus, animal Felisican, and the terrible Kurz.
2 custom-built classes, The Witch Hunter and the Alchemist.
2 edited base classes, The Witch and the Occultist.
Rules to implement Marvels, or nonmagical items made from weird science and alchemy.
4 unique backgrounds.
A number of setting appropriate weapons, armor, and equipment including firearms.

This is the first of two documents that will be released for the setting.


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2020)

Moved to the publisher promotions forum for you.


----------

